# Làn da trắng sáng không còn độc tố nhờ bí quyết thải độc thần kỳ



## thanhmai2501

Khi tôi nghĩ rằng cuộc đời mình phải gắn liền với làn da chi chít mụn, tôi đã bắt gặp được ánh sáng cuối đường hầm. Kể từ đây cuộc đời tôi thay đổi 180 độ, khi tôi có được làm da trắng sáng mịn màng bí quyết thải độc thần kỳ mang tên mỹ phẩm Pink’zup.

*Gương mặt biến dạng khi dùng mỹ phẩm rẻ tiền*
Trước khi biết đến mỹ phẩm Pink’zup, tôi rất tự ti với vùng da tối màu. Vì vậy tôi luôn muốn tìm cách cải thiện nhanh chóng. Tôi đã bất chấp tìm đến những dòng sản phẩm làm trắng da cấp tốc mà không màng hậu quả. Cuối cùng điều gì đến cũng đã đến. Gương mặt của tôi trở nên biến dạng một cách cách đáng sợ với nhiều hạt mụn li ti.

Nhớ lại thời điểm đó, tôi không khỏi rùng mình khi lao đầu sử dụng những loại mỹ phẩm rẻ tiền. Những loại mỹ phẩm không rõ nguồn gốc chứa chất Corticoid phá hủy làn da. Hoạt chất này chỉ giúp cho gương mặt của chị em được sáng mịn tạm thời. Nhưng về lâu về dài làn da của bạn sẽ bị bào mòn, mỏng manh và dễ nổi mụn.

Và tôi đã trở thành nạn nhân của chất độc chết người. Dù tốn kém rất nhiều tiền cho các viện thẩm mỹ, nhưng tôi vẫn không thể nào lấy lại được làn da trước đó.




_Da mặt “ngậm mỏ chì” và mụn do nhiễm độc từ mỹ phẩm rẻ tiền_​
Tôi giành lại làn da trắng sáng nhờ bí quyết thải độc thần kỳ
Trong một lần tình cờ gặp lại cô bạn thân ngày xưa, tôi thật sự ấn tượng bởi làn da căng mịn, trắng hồng của cô nàng. Hỏi thăm bí quyết người bạn “vịt xiêm” năm nào, tôi biết được cô ấy đang tin dùng bộ Mỹ phẩm Pink’zup thải độc và nuôi dưỡng làn da. Dòng sản phẩm được chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên nên rất an toàn và lành tính..

Nghe theo lời mách bảo của bạn mình, tôi đã tìm mua mua bộ đôi sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt Miracal Soft Cleanser và Mircal Acnes Remove Serum để trị mụn tận gốc. Kiên trì sử dụng đều đặn 2 lần/ngày trong vòng hai tuần lễ, các nốt mụn đã hoàn toàn biến mất.




_Mircal Acnes Remove Serum_​
Tôi tiếp tục dùng mỹ phẩm Pink’zup và ngạc nhiên khi nhận thấy sự thay đổi thần kỳ. Nhờ cơ chế tác động sâu của bộ đôi sản phẩm thần thánh, vùng da mặt của tôi được thải độc nhanh chóng. Theo đó gương mặt của tôi trở nên trắng sáng rạng ngời khiến ai cũng phải ngước nhìn.
Tôi thật sự rất biết ơn cô bạn “vịt xiêm”, người đã giới thiệu cho tôi bộ đôi mỹ phẩm Pink’zup. Thứ đã biến tôi từ một cô gái lọ lem trở thành một nàng công chúa xinh đẹp và được nhiều anh càng săn đón.

*PINKZUP - PHÉP MÀU CHO LÀN DA*
Địa chỉ: 1/84 Cư xá Lữ Gia, Phường 15, Quận 11, HCM
Tư vấn sản phẩm: 0984 52 90 90
Facebook: www.facebook.com/Pinkzup.vn


----------

